# Prep for a honey show



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

How do most people manage/process their honey when preping for a honey show at, say, a state fair? Are all of the liquid honey entries heated and filteresd, or is straining with a 200 filter and some settling sufficient? Where might one find the rules?

I am more curious than anything, but it would be kind of fun to enter one one day.

Keith


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

Good question, doesn't anyone enter the honey shows?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

Keith, check your state gov. web site for your state fair rules and reg. I'm entering the Mich State fair for the first time for cut-comb honey. The local bee club is paying the entrance fee and providing the space. Any money I win (if),I'm turning back into the club, that ribbon is what I'm looking fore. Bill


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Bill,

I will get a copy of the rules at the next beekeepers meeting - I am not finding it on the SC website. I am also looking for any tips by the more expereinced crowd on "how it's done"

Keith

[This message has been edited by kgbenson (edited July 24, 2004).]


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

Well,

I guess nobody want to give up any secrets to winning a blue ribbon......


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Some where I have seen " rules " for Honey competion but can`t find them, I have been looking for them for our Fair.

I have a couple of blue ribbons by dumb luck I guess. I just got a book from the County fair and entered 4 1# jars of lite amber honey. So if you are going to enter the County fair see them about rules.

Good Luck

Ed


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

Man, I just filtered my honey through 2 layers of vinyl curtain material and I still have very tiny particulate suspended in the honey. Will heating help? How high should I heat it?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I heat it to about 110-115 degrees and let it set for a souple of days and all the bad stuff goes to the top or bottom then I sell the best and eat the rest


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

thanks!!!!!


----------

